# Honey the future Mrs Torres



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

Got her yesterday, So tiny and cuddly


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww isnt she just such a pretty little thing!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhhhhh shes beautiful xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh bless her she is very pretty


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw she's lovely! and her name really suits her!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She looks very sweet - so small.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very pretty little girl


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

sadly Honey past away last night. I had noticed she was only eating a tiny bit of hay and had not had nuggets for a while.

later I got her out and she was covered in dioherea. We rushed her to the PDSA clinic and her temp was not registering. They tried to warm her up as she had gone hyperthermic due to shock. The Vet said she had lots of muscle wastage and must have been ill before we got her on sunday.

As they tried to warm her up she had a fit and passed.

The vet was unsure what it was as a bloody discharge came out of her ears and nose as she passed. (hope its not contageous)

God bless her soul. Lovely little girl hope we made her last few days as happy as possible.

Rest in Peace Honey darling x


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Oh Andy im sorry for your loss, she was such a stunning little thing. I am sure she was happy for the few days she was with you. 

she must have been i'll before you got her, where did she come from??

Binky free Honey


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

we got her from [email protected] The vet belives she was ill before sunday.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

if i was you i would get the vet to write a little report and then take it to pets at home and tell them to get a vet check all the other rabbits over. she was clearly ill before you got her. 

I hope that your other rabbit is ok.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

we are off to see the manager tonight. I will advise him. 

Fingers crossed on Torres i hope he is ok. He seems fine now touch wood!!

I rang our vet and explained they said happy to see him on saturday for his post off check as normal if he seems ok. 

He is currently ripping the shreds out of a newspaper!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Andy im so sorry to hear about Honey, she was a stunning little lady and im sure she was very happy being with you.
The only thing is thats [email protected] tell people the rabbits are on there deluxe pellet range but 9/10 they are on the cheapest stuff possible!! They just say it to make you buy the dearer stuff so it could have been a food change that made her poorly.

Hope [email protected] help you x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw no! Really sorry to hear this, she was a sweet little bun.

I will be interested to hear what [email protected] say about this


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks guys just hope he isnt affected now!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Andy sorry to hear about Honey she was sooo pretty and sweet looking! At least her last few days were spent in your loving care rather than in a looking glass in a pet shop!

Deff let us know what [email protected] say!

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jo1984 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats really sad, you would expect somewhere like that to ensure their bunnies are healthy, its a real eye opener! I hope the management take it seriously, and sorry for your loss she was a real beauty of a bunny


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Hunny, Andy. 
At least she had a few good days with you.

I would agree with frags about the food, they will say they have been on something expensive and they have proberly had cheap "breeder" pellets. They also dont even know the breed before they get them(then they guess!) so I doubt they check where they come from.
I knew a bloke who used to supply [email protected] with birds, and he would clean up the day before they came to see what he was like(every 3-6 months or summin), the rest of the time it was a hell of a mess!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP little girl, I think the temp changes in petshops must really effect the rabbits, I have seen some really suffer under the heating and heat from the lights then everything gets turned off at night. 

dont [email protected] have some sort of guarantee on their pets? either way I would send them a copy of your vets bills and let them no you will never buy anything from them again. I wish they would stop selling live stock


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

The manager at [email protected] was very apologetic and said none of their other rabbits had been affected which i hope is true and its not contagious. She asked if we wanted another rabbit and we said no. I will only purchase from good breeders now. She gave us a refund for Honey but i said i wanted the money back for everything we bought because we had to throw it away incase it was infected, she didnt argue about that. She may not of wanted to cause a scene. The money wasnt an issue its the principal. 

I asked about what food they were fed on and she said just nuggets and they mix them ready for coming onto the floor (Honey was brought from the back). I think thy feed them on adult nuggets as they always seem to have the large size nuggets in when you see them in [email protected]


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Oh 
thats so bad about the food. they should give you a bag of what ever they are on when you buy them. 

I know the money wasnt the issue but at least she didnt argue with you on any of it. 

[email protected] should not be alowed to sell live stock!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> The manager at [email protected] was very apologetic and said none of their other rabbits had been affected which i hope is true and its not contagious. She asked if we wanted another rabbit and we said no. I will only purchase from good breeders now. She gave us a refund for Honey but i said i wanted the money back for everything we bought because we had to throw it away incase it was infected, she didnt argue about that. She may not of wanted to cause a scene. The money wasnt an issue its the principal.
> 
> I asked about what food they were fed on and she said just nuggets and they mix them ready for coming onto the floor (Honey was brought from the back). I think thy feed them on adult nuggets as they always seem to have the large size nuggets in when you see them in [email protected]


Andy, what area are you in? i could find you a good breeder x


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sunderland/Newcastle or Leeds/Wakefield is convenient


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> Andy, what area are you in? i could find you a good breeder x


Honey was very pretty and looked (to me) like a Thrianta cross. Maybe Frags could find you a gorgeous pure-bred Thrianta? They are lovely rabbits with bright happy personalities (also very intelligent!) and make very good housebuns.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its such a horrible experience for you to go through, I am glad that at least the staff etc were genuinely apologetic and didnt make things worse for you. as your other rabbit is such a happy chappy i'm sure its nothing you have done or could have prevented. lets hope his next girlfriend is more successful. why dont you try the rabbit rehome website when you are ready.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

i have been looking for Sallanders or Thurlingers. I will look at the rabbit rehome site. I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> i have been looking for Sallanders or Thurlingers. I will look at the rabbit rehome site. I think that would be a good idea.


Yes, have a look there but you would be unlikely to find Sallanders or Thuringers on there as they are officially Rare Breeds. They are also fairly large!! Not sure where you live but I know of a Sallander breeder in Yorkshire (I think).


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

oh i know i wont get one of them from there. Im not saying thats all id get but would love another. My folks are still in yorkshire so i can get one from there i guess. I always worry about how long a young bun should spend in a box in a car though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> oh i know i wont get one of them from there. Im not saying thats all id get but would love another. My folks are still in yorkshire so i can get one from there i guess. I always worry about how long a young bun should spend in a box in a car though.


Ooops just found out the chap (who breeds both Sallanders & Thuringers!!) lives in Cumbria! Rabbits do travel very well though; it wouldn't be impossible. I can contact him if you like and see if he knows someone closer to you? Or he might even be travelling your way at some time.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

if you dont mind that wouldbe great. Thank you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how about this lady shes sounds like shes got an amazing personality Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

looks lovely but bit far from sunderland ha ha


----------

